

China weather "magic" conjures blue sky for parade - racerrick
http://in.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idINIndia-42835120091001

======
jpeterson
I seriously hope these chemicals underwent extensive testing and audits to
ensure that there wouldn't be harmful side-effects. Casually spraying chemical
coctails into the atmosphere is a good way to get everyone killed.

~~~
jerf
"It's the PAX...."

but seriously, I know China is trying to preen here but what I see is that the
reason why everyone else can't do the same thing is that in most other
countries, the other constituencies that might have an interest in how the
weather is manipulated actually have some sort of say, and in the event that
the weather is manipulated, someone would have some sort of responsibility for
it.

I consider these features, not bugs. YMMV.

------
chrischen
For those of you who haven't been to China, the skies are _always_ overcast.

~~~
jrockway
I have been to Shanghai. It was sunny.

~~~
bilbo0s
Absolutely right . . . sunny in Ningbo too.

China is a huge place, some parts have rain, some sunny, occasionally some
parts get hit by a typhoon.

~~~
chrischen
I was in changchun, shanghai, and kunshan. There was always a thick haze
blotting out the sun. This was in the summer though.

------
ilyak
They do this every City Day in Moscow for some years already.

This year it failed for some reason, tho.

They also did that at MAKS this year.

~~~
borism
maybe they are a bit more careful after bag with cement failed to pulverize in
2008:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSHAR758445...](http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSHAR75844520080617?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEnoughNews)

~~~
ilyak
Oops. Didn't know that.

~~~
borism
via Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_seeding>

